# Driving in snowboard boots, tried it?



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Just wondering how much suck it does to drive in snowboard boots. I got a big SUV so got plenty leg room for boots.:blink:


----------



## Elit3PwnZ0r (Jan 9, 2014)

I've driven from a friends house north of Rutland to Killington (about 25-min) and it wasnt terrible. Once you get a feel for the gas and brake its just like driving with any other shoe/boot. if you have them tightened up and ready to jump out the car and hit the slopes it may be a bit more difficult for ankle movement.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

speedjason said:


> Just wondering how much suck it does to drive in snowboard boots. I got a big SUV so got plenty leg room for boots.:blink:


I don't know..... maybe put your boots on and drive? Let us know how it goes! If you could write a review that would be great as well, possibly a GoPro edit if you have time??


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

It sucks, like really bad. That being said I still do it quite a bit... If you don't lace them up it helps but make sure you tuck your laces in if you do this. I've had them snag on a hook of my other boot while trying to stop and that was no fun.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

So can someone explain to me WHY you would even want to drive your car in snowboard boots? Does everyone not own a pair of regular walking boots or something? LOL


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Soul06 said:


> So can someone explain to me WHY you would even want to drive your car in snowboard boots? Does everyone not own a pair of regular walking boots or something? LOL


You nailed it. Whats the purpose of a boot if you can't snowboard in it :dunno:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah it does suck especially if you drive a stick. I've done it in my old golf and only because we parked at a lift that decided they are not going to open. I had my gear on and only had to drive a few minutes so I kept them on. It's not impossible but I wouldent want to drive the hour it usually takes with boots on.
I imagine a big automatic truck would be fine tho.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

every damn day, no problems a'tall


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

freshy said:


> Yeah it does suck especially if you drive a stick. I've done it in my old golf and only because we parked at a lift that decided they are not going to open. I had my gear on and only had to drive a few minutes so I kept them on. It's not impossible but I wouldent want to drive the hour it usually takes with boots on.
> I imagine a big automatic truck would be fine tho.


Yup I drive a tiny manual s10 pickup. Playing with all the pedals in boots is a little like Russian Roulette but it makes the drive interesting right? :laugh:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Soul06 said:


> So can someone explain to me WHY you would even want to drive your car in snowboard boots? Does everyone not own a pair of regular walking boots or something? LOL


too much work to change.:bowdown:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

LOL

I would "love" to try driving in my TM2's hahahahaha.... and i drive AT. But i'd rather try in someone else's car......

If anyone has a clip of someone driving a stick on snowboard boots, please post. Would be funny as hell.....


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

That would be impossible in my Subie.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You get used to it. I've driven thousands of miles in sb boots.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i guessing many of you have not been driving for long, boots or no?

think of this next time when choosing your rig! lol


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

i usually get a chauffeur to drive me to mountains in a stretched vehicle if I want to ride, it's so much more relaxing not to have to worry about traffic.






of course it's expensive so I usually get about 40 other people to join me, we meet at a certain place and pay the chauffeur a certain amount of money and he brings us all there in a huge vehicle :laugh:

/troll (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

CassMT said:


> every damn day, no problems a'tall


Ya same. 5 speed car, no issue. Been doing it for so long it's like any other shoes haha. I hate putting my boots on at the hill.


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

ThisIsSnow said:


> i usually get a chauffeur to drive me to mountains in a stretched vehicle if I want to ride, it's so much more relaxing not to have to worry about traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you were only as rich as me you peons! I helicopter in...who needs to a chauffeur.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

There is NO problem as long as the boots are not done up...

Do them up and you have restricted movement in your feet and is a recipe for disaster in my mind...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> I don't know..... maybe put your boots on and drive? Let us know how it goes! If you could write a review that would be great as well, possibly a GoPro edit if you have time??


This forum needs a "like" button... I was looking for it after reading this!!!

Seriously now, I've done it if staying 5 mins from the hill, but honestly it takes 2 mins to put a pair of boots on. Mine are too tight to drive comfortably in.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Where will you hang your ice axe, backpack, and GoPro?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Definitely driven up and down Berthoud Pass with boots on. Drove back to Denver once because I didn't want to deal with changing my boots. It was super uncomfortable even with the laces loose and I won't do that again. Basically if the drive is going to be more than 15 minutes, I am taking my boots off.


----------

